# URGENT: Florida Maltese Owners UNITE!



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Alright everyone, I know a LOT of us are from Florida so please, let's try to make this happen! I am listing 7 dog show locations which give us 15 opportunities to meet for a MALTESE GET-TOGETHER at one of the summer dog shows in FL. I thought that Orlando or Lakeland may be a central location for some of us. Please send me a private message with the dates and times that work for you, and let's work it out! I love the TOY DOG SHOW in Orlando but that is the weekend before the 4th of July (Tues).

We don't have to meet at a dog show but we could rent out space nearby and also check out the dogs and breeders! I hope we can have a fur fest soon hehe.







* 

*SUMMER DOG SHOWS IN FL  
(FOR POSSIBLE SPOILED MALT GET-TOGETHER): 

Fri-Sun June 2-4: Toy Dog Club of South Florida & All-Breed Show in Miami

Saturday June 17 & Sunday June 18: All-Breed Show in Lakeland

Saturday June 24 & Sunday June 25: All-Breed Show in Orlando

Saturday July 1 & Sunday July 2: Toy Dog Club of Central Florida in Orlando

Saturday July 8 & Sunday July 9: Greater Venice All-Breed Show in Sarasota

Saturday July 15 & Sunday July 16: All-Breed Show in West Palm Beach

Saturday August 19 & Sunday August 20: All-Breed Show in Tampa*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I PMed you. Looking forward to this weekend's Show.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bellasmom (Aug 1, 2004)

> I PMed you. Looking forward to this weekend's Show.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Where is the all breed show in Tampa August 19 and 20th? I am interested.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=197300
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*I have no clue, we need to find out from Chandra, but I think her computer is giving her problems or she is working too hard right now. I feel so baddly for her. Her job is just overloaded currently.

I want to go to this Show also: **Saturday August 19 & Sunday August 20: All-Breed Show in Tampa

Chandra HONEY, if you get online and see this, please let us know more about this Show.

<span style="color:#000000">enJOY!
Melanie**
*


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!!

I haven't heard from her either









But I do know that this show is at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa!!
http://www.floridastatefair.com/event.asp?...endar+of+Events

I will be going!! Please join me.......*

*Forgot to add....

There are 1508 dogs entered.

There are 14 Maltese entered.*


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hey everyone, Mel is right as always about my life, horrible, unspeakable work issues and computer hard drive crashed... and Karen's right about the show location. There are 13 maltese entered on Saturday and 14 on Sunday. Mickey Mouse and I can only go on SATURDAY Aug 19 because of company that we are entertaining for 10 days in our home!

Here is the address for the DOG SHOW:

Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Hwy 301
Tampa, FL 33610

Also here is a website showing the Saturday show:

Click HERE For InfoDog Website Saturday Show

and the breakdown of dog breeds for Saturday:

Click HERE For InfoDog Saturday Breed Listing

Here is the Sunday (Aug 20) show which I will NOT be at due to company:

Click HERE For InfoDog Website Sunday Show

and the breakdown for Sunday:

Click HERE For InfoDog Sunday Breed Listing

I hope that helps and I hope I get to see you there! I'll be bringing Mickey Mouse if the dog flu has not spread to the west coast of FL yet (it's on the East Coast.) As soon as the JUDGING SCHEDULE is posted with the actual time and ring for maltese, I will post it (once I fix my computer or borrow one UGH.)*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OH pleaseeeeeeeeeee don't take puppies to the dog shows.
Even breeder/exhibitors don't take their puppies if they don't have
to and you can bet the ones that are there are innoculated to the gils.
There is so much crud you can pick up at a dog show, not even counting
that dog flu. Parvo and kennel cough are air born and can be spread
very easily at shows as well as the dog show crud.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I agree with you completely, we are always exceedingly careful and since I am in the health care field with humans, I know the dangers that exist at the dog shows. We can also meet at a hotel like we tend to do for the maltese gatherings, and keep all of the vaccinations up to date. I know that any risk is not one worth taking when it comes to our darling malt babies. Thanks for your concern, I know you care! I must find a way to get offline hehe now at my friend's house, but this is too tough to resist haha (being on SM).*



> OH pleaseeeeeeeeeee don't take puppies to the dog shows.
> Even breeder/exhibitors don't take their puppies if they don't have
> to and you can bet the ones that are there are innoculated to the gils.
> There is so much crud you can pick up at a dog show, not even counting
> ...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Shiver me timbers! *



> *I agree with you completely, we are always exceedingly careful and since I am in the health care field with humans, I know the dangers that exist at the dog shows. We can also meet at a hotel like we tend to do for the maltese gatherings, and keep all of the vaccinations up to date. I know that any risk is not one worth taking when it comes to our darling malt babies. Thanks for your concern, I know you care! I must find a way to get offline hehe now at my friend's house, but this is too tough to resist haha (being on SM).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!!

OK, here is the schedule for the Maltese judging for this weekend's show in Tampa.

Saturday: 2:00 pm Ring 10

Sunday: 11:00 am Ring 5

Post a quick note if you will be at either show. It would be so great to meet up!!*


----------



## charlottecarp156 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi MAltese owners in Florida! I am new to maltese ownership, but would love to meet up with anyone and their furbaby soon. I see there is a Mickey in Florida already, and I have just got Minnie!! 
I shall keep watching for meet up dates! 
Thank you
Charlotte


----------



## hohumbarb (Nov 4, 2006)

> Hi MAltese owners in Florida! I am new to maltese ownership, but would love to meet up with anyone and their furbaby soon. I see there is a Mickey in Florida already, and I have just got Minnie!!
> I shall keep watching for meet up dates!
> Thank you
> Charlotte[/B]


 Hi just saw your post welcome to Spoiled Maltese.... I have not been member for very long....I live in Fl also....where about in Florida do you live? My maltese is one year old female  named Lily....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=298886
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <span style="font-family:Comic">Heya,

We are down in Broward County... close to Ft Lauderdale. I would SO enjoy meeting other people in Florida with Maltese... got one?

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello fellow Floridians. Just got my Molly over the weekend and would love to meet other Maltese owners/lovers in Florida. If someone is putting together a list please include me. Thanks........Pat


----------



## Rita (Nov 13, 2006)

Count me in I'm in Central Florida and would love to meet up with other owners or meet at a dog show. Does anyone have any clue where Florida dog shows in 2007 will be held??


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi I'm down here in Miami....anybody have a malt baby down here?


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> *Alright everyone, I know a LOT of us are from Florida so please, let's try to make this happen! I am listing 7 dog show locations which give us 15 opportunities to meet for a MALTESE GET-TOGETHER at one of the summer dog shows in FL. I thought that Orlando or Lakeland may be a central location for some of us. Please send me a private message with the dates and times that work for you, and let's work it out! I love the TOY DOG SHOW in Orlando but that is the weekend before the 4th of July (Tues).
> 
> We don't have to meet at a dog show but we could rent out space nearby and also check out the dogs and breeders! I hope we can have a fur fest soon hehe.
> 
> ...


I can do Miami....well, I live here so it will be easy. Can we take our puppies to the dog show? I am new at this.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=196914
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh no...this post is from last year. Need an updated list of shows. *


----------

